# Best way to reheat boston butt.



## taterhead

Hello everyone, I'm from Simpsonville Kentucky. I like mostly smoking my meat and some grilling. I haven't done much of either for sometime to an ongoing illness. I have 2 questions I'd like to post. If I smoke a boston butt the day before I want to serve it, what is the best way to warm it back up the next day?  Also I have a big green egg and a traeger smoker. I have to get rid of one of them. Could I get some suggestions? This is my first post. Thank you


----------



## rabbithutch

Howdy, tater!

I've reheated pulled pork in a crock pot on low with good result.  When I find butts on sale I usually buy 2 or 3 and smoke them together.  They will lose between 40-50% of weight in the process and removing the fat globs when pulling.  I then pack them a pound each in vacuum seal bags (that I get from Lisa).  This seems to be a good size for a meal for the wife and I.  I sometimes do a lunch for the guys a the garage that looks after my vehicle repairs.  I always do the pp a day ahead and put it in a crock pot in the reefer until the morning of the feed.  I turn it on low for 3+ hours then just unplug the pot and take it along with sides for the guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Crock Pot works great, for large amounts, add some Apple Juice or Finishing Sauce of choice and heat at 325 in a foil covered pan, 30-60 minutes depending on amount. Some vacpack in Boiling Bags and reheat in simmering water.

You can post what you want to sell HERE...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/2824/buy-sell-trade or try the local Craigslist...JJ


----------



## sundown farms

We have had very good luck with rewarming in a steamer. The same on-counter device used for steaming vegetables. It does not add to the cooking time and provides a moist warm meat.


----------



## crankybuzzard

I do the vac bag In water, but have done it in a crock pot, and in a pan like JJ was talking about.   

A lot of it will depend upon what you have available, just make sure you don't dry it out.


----------



## smokeymose

I reheat PP in vac bags in hot water and it works great. Hot but not boiling...
Lose the Egg and keep the Traeger.


----------



## ncgrillmaster

SmokeyMose said:


> I reheat PP in vac bags in hot water and it works great. Hot but not boiling...
> Lose the Egg and keep the Traeger.


----------



## ncgrillmaster

I often smoke BB a day in advance, and re-heat next day in oven at 300 for about an hour, with butt wrapped in foil; always stays moist. If re-heating smaller portions, I use a saucepan on stove, with a small amount of water for steam, and some sauce.


----------

